# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  Patch 3.1 BOTS USERS READ

## KuRIoS

As of patch 3.1 I strongly suggest that you do not use the following bots - form what i hear they may be detected:
Farmer John Bot - stopped selling - may go offline
Zolofighter As of 2009-APR-15, ZoloFighter has stopped in response to Blizzard demand. All downloads and offset server are stopped.

WoWMimic It is very possible that along with game content, Blizzard also updated their detection software Warden. At the moment, we are experimenting with the new update to provide you with the necessary countermeasures to ensure Mimic remains undetected



As far as I know, that is the public bots out there for people to use I will update this thread with more info as i get it.

EDIT: I am not 100% sure that they are detected or anything, but as always wait untill u get word from the author that it is safe to use.

----------


## Gripen2

What about other bots like fishing?

----------


## Itzelsnitch

U keep saying dont use, more information please? what are they planning to do?

----------


## Vid

Have you maybe some info about pirox elite?

----------


## joell28

botting hacking is bad and blizzardwill point and get ya if you use any off those .....back to mi boring lv 7 mage

----------


## waik

Will doing the whole rootkit, admin account and other little bitsies make a diff? zolofighter comes with its own little masking ability =/ or has warden got x-ray gogs now? If so can anyone recommend and buyable bots?

----------


## iamyour41

> Will doing the whole rootkit, admin account and other little bitsies make a diff? zolofighter comes with its own little masking ability =/ or has warden got x-ray gogs now? If so can anyone recommend and buyable bots?


The user/admin account crap within Windows is a joke, it doesn't actually do anything... WoW scans itself, not outside programs.

----------


## waik

> The user/admin account crap within Windows is a joke, it doesn't actually do anything... WoW scans itself, not outside programs.


Okay the admin account is unlikely to have any impact on helping you bot. But doesn't warden detect known 3rd party programs? :s If not then why does every bot I've come across, not that I've used many though, ask you to rename the .exe file? not flaming, just i use bots while i watch anime ^_^ multitask is win.

Or if you opened wow with a rootkit, wouldn't this bypass any of wardens scans? cos it kinda wouldn't be able to see wow running =/ unless i'm totally confused about rootkits and Mr. fish lied too me about them =( ily Mr. Fish.

----------


## iamyour41

> Okay the admin account is unlikely to have any impact on helping you bot. But doesn't warden detect known 3rd party programs? :s If not then why does every bot I've come across, not that I've used many though, ask you to rename the .exe file? not flaming, just i use bots while i watch anime ^_^ multitask is win.
> 
> Or if you opened wow with a rootkit, wouldn't this bypass any of wardens scans? cos it kinda wouldn't be able to see wow running =/ unless i'm totally confused about rootkits and Mr. fish lied too me about them =( ily Mr. Fish.


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...-governor.html

If you don't know anything about that stuff, you should read up a little bit.

----------


## Nesox

> Okay the admin account is unlikely to have any impact on helping you bot. But doesn't warden detect known 3rd party programs? :s If not then why does every bot I've come across, not that I've used many though, ask you to rename the .exe file? not flaming, just i use bots while i watch anime ^_^ multitask is win.
> 
> Or if you opened wow with a rootkit, wouldn't this bypass any of wardens scans? cos it kinda wouldn't be able to see wow running =/ unless i'm totally confused about rootkits and Mr. fish lied too me about them =( ily Mr. Fish.


the fu rootkit only removes a process from the list of running processes. You should write a module cloaker and hide the module if they inject any into wow. I guess that's the best shot  :Stick Out Tongue:  *correct me if im wrong*

----------


## Barnzy

I have investigated warden, can confirm farmerjohn wont be detected. but do not use ebcause I may be wrong, zolofighter will be aving a hard time  :Wink:  X Y Z i didnt investigate & wowmimic is safe. foudn nothing in their that looks liek it can affect fjb, and mimic.

----------


## Vladinator4

Anything that hooks in the executable will most likely be detected by warden as they usually change the memory address after patches and upgrade warden to detect "old" bots. Don't act as if they don't know of these bot projects.  :Wink: 

If you use a old bot that is not updated for 3.1 you risk a ban, nothing more to it.

----------


## Maxmaximuss2

Well you can anywayes all the time risk a ban ... so .. but I surely will wait anywayes cause my x2 computers are crashed haha ;D

----------


## aaró

> As of patch 3.1 I strongly suggest that you do not use the following bots:
> Farmer John Bot
> Zolofighter
> WoWMimic
> XYZ hacks
> 
> 
> As far as I know, that is the public bots out there for people to use I will update this thread with more info as i get it.
> 
> EDIT: I am not 100% sure that they are detected or anything, but as always wait untill u get word from the author that it is safe to use.



I remember the maywave in 08..

never going to bot after patchday again.

----------


## Daojin

And what about WoWInfinity? I plan to buy soon.

----------


## MasterGold

Thanks for the warning, but isn't it common sense to not run your bot the first 2 weeks of a new patch? Because they mostly hit a banwave after the first week

----------


## Cursed

I had a wonderful time reading this thread...
Better than TV or anything else!

----------


## The-Eradicator

> And what about WoWInfinity? I plan to buy soon.


Absolutely not. Botting is a risk, hacking is a certainty. As someone above said, they change memory addresses after pretty much every major patch, and update the old addresses to report your account.

----------


## Praesto

To clear things up, he simply "strongly suggest" it his a fair warning for people who are new to botting that during the premier month or so of a new patch it is bad to bot until an update or more information is available.

----------


## Hhubi1234

Kurios, I don't wanna blame you or whatever but you should come up with facts instead of scare people with common sense headlines...
Playing the big warden oracle without any detailed information is just lame, sry.

----------


## Praesto

> Kurios, I don't wanna blame you or whatever but you should come up with facts instead of scare people with common sense headlines...
> Playing the big warden oracle without any detailed information is just lame, sry.



Please re-read what i said. He is just strongly urging as a precaution. If you do not want to heed his warning then do not waste the time to post.

----------


## Krigoth

Perhaps we shouldn't hack for a couple of days until all of the authors have updated their bots and hacks?

----------


## Romis

Thank you for this, Kurios. I strongly hope X Y Z hacks, as well as fishing bots keep on living atleast another patch. It's how I make money, and how I get around in the world.

----------


## LunesFOURTEEN

> Anything that hooks in the executable will most likely be detected by warden as they usually change the memory address after patches and upgrade warden to detect "old" bots. Don't act as if they don't know of these bot projects. 
> 
> If you use a old bot that is not updated for 3.1 you risk a ban, nothing more to it.


lol most are NOT...3.1 just came out this morning, right? or could ppl have did this from beta?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Kurios, I don't wanna blame you or whatever but you should come up with facts instead of scare people with common sense headlines...
> Playing the big warden oracle without any detailed information is just lame, sry.


Being a dickhead and not reading the post but just wanting to flame is really lame sry. 
Personally I find it better to warn the members of MMOwned instead of saying "I could have told you so" afterwards. As i wrote in the Originial post, I dont know anything for sure, I am just going with what I hear. If it is lame to look out for the members of your own site and just tell ppl to not bot untill the authors have said Okay for it then i prefer to be lame.  :Smile: 

Sources:
Some people claimed that Greyman had said so, this wasn't true.
Some people claim that merc and hamut have said that zolofighter and mimic will be in trouble along with other stuff, such as speedhacks.
A lot of people in underground mIRC channels claim that zolofighter and mimic will be in trouble when "warden goes online" in 3.1.

----------


## manbolian

Thank you for the warning!!

It really helps for people like me who don't have that kind of information. Thank you for taking the time to post.

----------


## amunro

Jesus, all he is doing is warning people with no common sense who bot straight after a major patch not too. All be it that it is kind of obvious, i reckon some people would anyway.

----------


## Sazxo

thx from us without common sense  :Wink:

----------


## slo

> Have you maybe some info about pirox elite?


Pirox is not injecting in game so Warden can`t detect it... Pirox is only detectable from reports / GM... non other way... so feel fre 2 use it

----------


## Rowro

> Pirox is not injecting in game so *Warden can`t detect it*... Pirox is only detectable from reports / GM... non other way... so feel fre 2 use it


This is wrong.

----------


## Robske

> Pirox is not injecting in game so Warden can`t detect it... Pirox is only detectable from reports / GM... non other way... so feel fre 2 use it


Injection wooooooooooooooooo

RUUUN

----------


## Cursed

> Injection wooooooooooooooooo
> 
> RUUUN


And a +Rep for this... Stupidity is endless!

----------


## Iraq

> As i wrote in the Originial post, I dont know anything for sure,


these are the key words in this topic, he doesn't know anything.

----------


## kynox

> Pirox is not injecting in game so Warden can`t detect it... Pirox is only detectable from reports / GM... non other way... so feel fre 2 use it


Unless you have any reputable source to back up your false claims, stop talking.

Just because Warden's current strain does not contain any scans directly targeting outside processes, it does not mean it "can't detect it". Need i remind you that Warden is code streamed to the client by Blizzard and can be updated whenever Blizzard feel like it?

Stick to sucking lollipops and not trying to educate people with false information.

----------


## craigy109

I hate hacks's that bug your comp it's like why post em

----------


## Hhubi1234

So what now? Three bots steered by zolo are running since hours.. where is the reborn warden ban machine?

----------


## Mr.Zunz

> I hate hacks's that bug your comp it's like why post em


then you obvisously didnt use any hacks at all.. i used several "hacks" and they didnt screw up my pc.  :Wink: 




> So what now? Three bots steered by zolo are running since hours.. where is the reborn warden ban machine?


i thought the same in may 2008, like 2 weeks later. bubay.  :Frown:

----------


## oldmajenkins

Well, i honestly think farmer john bot will be the bot of the future, theyre hes working on the bot for 3.1 and fixing all the bugs, right now, hes saying besides the fact its not ready for 3.1 it should be safe. By not ready i mean bugged and stuff. not really warden detected but i am not 100% sure and i do believe noone is, but FJB has the most potential for the botting group is smaller than all others just because its closing again. 

Again, trust nothing i say about FJB just wanted to say itll be the safest (my opinion) in the future
and ya dont use it

kind of useless post lol

----------


## polackpl123

So no1 has any working bots atm? :'(

----------


## valiliv

> Just because Warden's current strain does not contain any scans directly targeting outside processes, it does not mean it "can't detect it". Need i remind you that Warden is code streamed to the client by Blizzard and can be updated whenever Blizzard feel like it?


well to play wow you have to SIGN the following agreement:

"In an effort to combat the efforts of those individuals who are willing to violate the EULA and/or the TOU, Blizzard Entertainment utilizes an “anti-cheating” utility that runs as part of World of Warcraft. This “anti cheating” utility performs limited scans of:  (i) the Random Access Memory (“RAM”) that is occupied by the World of Warcraft program to confirm that the World of Warcraft program has not been altered or “hacked” in violation of the World of Warcraft Terms of Use; 
(ii) the World of Warcraft ‘process’ to determine if any unauthorized third party programs or computer code has been attached to the World of Warcraft process; and 
(iii) the Windows Process List to determine if any confirmed hacking or cheating programs are presently open in violation of the World of Warcraft Terms of Use."

*Also, note that other than the previously mentioned scanning activity, Blizzard currently does not employ any other scans of the computer that you use to play World of Warcraft are performed.* 

- so im not sure they will just change the way warden works "on the fly", to make it scan all kinds of other processes or hard-drives or whatever. In any case, is Pirox's and wowpandas anti-warden method (run wow in guest with limited privileges) just bullshit? its certainly worked great thus far, never heard of actual pirox and zolo DETECTION.

As for the warning it seems spot on, Zolo just closed permanently after some lawyer harrasment. Pirox is down, and we'll see if he got the same treatment and has just balls to defy Blizz. But all that has nothing to do with warden or 3.1

----------


## ~OddBall~

According to FJ, FJB has taken measures with patch 3.1 to protect itself from the Warden update of this patch. Some well-known dude from Glider approved the fixes (can't remember his name xD)

----------


## valiliv

> According to FJ, FJB has taken measures with patch 3.1 to protect itself from the Warden update of this patch. Some well-known dude from Glider approved the fixes (can't remember his name xD)


well, farmer john is no longer for sale... these are some tough times for us botters.

----------


## Weslord

FJ just said on his site that Blizzard contacted him today.

----------


## KuRIoS

> these are the key words in this topic, he doesn't know anything.


and you have a problem with me warning my members too? if so then u are at the wrong place  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

seems i knew a bit more than most thought...However people are still claiming that warden will catch those still using FJB. 
FJB - Sales of the bot will stop on Monday. Invites will no longer be given out. Current members will retain access.
Zolofighter - As of 2009-APR-15, ZoloFighter has stopped in response to Blizzard demand. All downloads and offset server are stopped

----------


## Weslord

Yeah, kurios. If you're a member of FJB already though, you can see that FJ said that Blizz called him earlier today. He hasn't said yet what he plans to do. I guess the blizz lawyers contacted him right after they called wowpanda.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Yeah, kurios. If you're a member of FJB already though, you can see that FJ said that Blizz called him earlier today. He hasn't said yet what he plans to do. I guess the blizz lawyers contacted him right after they called wowpanda.


afaik its not the first time, they contacted quite a few in the botting community

----------


## Hhubi1234

You were talking about warden scan shit and not about lawyers contacting some bot fathers. You knew nothing in fact -.-

----------


## KuRIoS

> You were talking about warden scan shit and not about lawyers contacting some bot fathers. You knew nothing in fact -.-


I did, but i didnt say that here, it is not the first time they were contacted. Nor were they the only ones, they just didnt wanna fight it. 

As for the warden issue, no one knows yet, "warden experts" still claim that it is detected. So please pull away the attitude before a hammer hits u in the head. I also said that I personally didnt know anything for sure, but only wanted to warn our members. If you are such a retard for thinking that is bad then go elsewhere.

If blizzard contacted me because i was a bot creator, surely i would have done what panda did...




> As of patch 3.1 I strongly suggest that you do not use the following bots.....
> 
> I am not 100% sure that they are detected or anything, but as always wait untill u get word from the author that it is safe to use.


Where is ur problem with that hhubi1234? U dont think there is a reason that mimic is ripping the bot apart and rewriting it? you think that i would let the "FJB/ZF/MIMIC users are gonna have a good time soon lol" talk go on in underground wow community without warning my members? - well i wouldnt.

----------


## paradoxial

> warden isnt even activated on life servers and the last warden clients on ptr were still the same as released 2 month ago
> 
> if the mimic guys say: "we analyze it" it means: "we have no clue what to do but in the end it will work somehow"


Warden is actually never turned off so it is always activated. Modules that execute as dlls are upped to your computer every ~8minutes and different intervals after that.

The modules on the PTR were indeed different as they were different scans. There was a big detection stub (think back to Gliders banwave in May) for a few public bots but all it did was collect information and then was removed few people think it was a mistake on Blizzards part.

----------


## kynox

> Warden is actually never turned off so it is always activated. Modules that execute as dlls are upped to your computer every ~8minutes and different intervals after that.
> 
> The modules on the PTR were indeed different as they were different scans. There was a big detection stub (think back to Gliders banwave in May) for a few public bots but all it did was collect information and then was removed few people think it was a mistake on Blizzards part.


You take the cake for the biggest monkey to ever stumble upon these forums.

Why don't you actually go ahead and look to see if you're receiving a Warden module? Oh! I forgot, you're useless. Delete your warden cache, login and check if it it's written there (You may struggle with that, but it's okay. You're intellectually challenged). Warden isn't executed as a DLL, it's a BLL. It doesn't even have a PE Header!

Anyone can post public information, trying to boost their rep. You don't know nothing.

----------


## KuRIoS

> warden isnt even activated on life servers and the last warden clients on ptr were still the same as released 2 month ago
> 
> if the mimic guys say: "we analyze it" it means: "we have no clue what to do but in the end it will work somehow"


that could be the case too, as i mentioned in the OP, i have no idea about what warden does, i am going on what i hear and what ppl tell me  :Smile:  Better safe than sorry :P

----------


## Cypher

> that could be the case too, as i mentioned in the OP, i have no idea about what warden does, i am going on what i hear and what ppl tell me  Better safe than sorry :P


If the topic is Warden, and harko says something is the case, then you can pretty much be sure that it is to the point you're willing to bet your left testicle.

----------


## JoeBiden

actually someone said Warden had specific code for ZOLO and Mmimic in the PTR warden.

Yes I know it isn't active on live yet.

I also know that PTR warden doesn't mean anything (apoc told me)

----------


## leetdemon

> Blizzard added last year the signature of the injected mimic dll into the warden database. The mimic guys wondered why people got temp banned. At the end they recompiled the dll which broke the signature and called it "big new warden protection"
> 
> The warden developer has proven his quality with the glider detection. He is smart enough to crush mimic, fjb and all those other crappy tools at anytime he want. The mystery is why he doesn't do it.


yer smokin crack dude, anything he can do, can be undone. you def do not understand how warden works.

----------


## JoeBiden

> yer smokin crack dude, anything he can do, can be undone. you def do not understand how warden works.


Actually I think he does understand.

----------


## kynox

> yer smokin crack dude, anything he can do, can be undone. you def do not understand how warden works.


YOU do not understand how warden works. He is saying that Warden could detect them whenever, because none of the developers even understand Warden.

Unless they have mechanisms in place to detect major changes in Warden, then there is no way they're going to on-the-fly "undo" what Warden is doing.

Piss off.

----------


## KuRIoS

> just an update: they turned warden 5 minutes ago on with new modules : >


any specifics?

----------


## spaztaz666

Thanks for the heads up, gay update tho :P

----------


## Sazxo

Specifics pls

----------


## kynox

> any specifics?


Doesn't appear to be, just restructured code. Yet to do any practical tests with the actual scan data.

I wouldn't use any bots, however.

----------


## Sazxo

The public bots are being taking down as we speak

----------


## KuRIoS

> Doesn't appear to be, just restructured code. Yet to do any practical tests with the actual scan data.
> 
> I wouldn't use any bots, however.


not using public bots anyways  :Smile:

----------


## leetdemon

> YOU do not understand how warden works. He is saying that Warden could detect them whenever, because none of the developers even understand Warden.
> 
> Unless they have mechanisms in place to detect major changes in Warden, then there is no way they're going to on-the-fly "undo" what Warden is doing.
> 
> Piss off.


If warden could have simply knocked glider out they would have done so already and the case would have never went to court. quit spewing useless shit out of your mouth. 

The code released today is nothing new the devs have known about it since it hit PTR.

----------


## shortround8

So is WI, for example safe to use?

----------


## kynox

> If warden could have simply knocked glider out they would have done so already and the case would have never went to court. quit spewing useless shit out of your mouth. 
> 
> The code released today is nothing new the devs have known about it since it hit PTR.


They could also detect 90% of the hacks out right now, but they choose not to. Ponder that before YOU spew shit out of your mouth, ******.

Also, no. The warden module changed when it went live. Me and Harko have spent all morning reversing it. So before you go claiming shit, maybe you should do some research to backup what you're spewing?

----------


## signalpuppet

> The code released today is nothing new the devs have known about it since it hit PTR.


i agree with kynox (although i don't know if we have to call each other names) the devs only get a idea of what to expect from the PTR

----------


## Cypher

> If warden could have simply knocked glider out they would have done so already and the case would have never went to court. quit spewing useless shit out of your mouth. 
> 
> The code released today is nothing new the devs have known about it since it hit PTR.


These the same devs that can't reverse WoW well enough to update their bots properly across patches and come and ask us for help, and also the same devs that claim that WOW HAS ADDED A DRIVER OMGOMGOMG!

You're a dipshit. Either provide some ****ing data to back up your claims or shut up and take a seat. You're fighting with the two people here who know by far the most about warden (kynox and harko).

----------


## leetdemon

I'm not talking about the farmer john bot/wow mimic newbs, im talking about glider. Merc understands warden fully there is no doubt in my mind. who is to say they aren't detecting 90% of the hacks out?

The code he is saying changed has not changed since the PTR i looked at both and its nearly identical. only thing diff is the footprint.

anyway im not here to argue. the one thing we all agree on is "its not safe to bot" and wont be until merc updates glider if they get their stay.

----------


## JoeBiden

You cant compare that shit, Merc/Hamut Coded a Rootkit, wich is something most of the public bot dev's are un-capable of. So when someone says 

"Warden dev's can detect bots if they want" i'm sure they mean the other bots and not glider. (Since they had to take Glider to court because they failed hard software wise.

Sure, a couple banwaves, but only because of mistakes from Merc and Hamut. Wich is totally understandable, humans make mistakes.

----------


## MasterGold

> You cant compare that shit, Merc/Hamut Coded a Rootkit, wich is something most of the public bot dev's are un-capable of. So when someone says 
> 
> "Warden dev's can detect bots if they want" i'm sure they mean the other bots and not glider. (Since they had to take Glider to court because they failed hard software wise.
> 
> Sure, a couple banwaves, but only because of mistakes from Merc and Hamut. Wich is totally understandable, humans make mistakes.


And the banwaves? Human-errors are also the faults of WoW-dev's and I actually believe that at some points the Warden-dev was smarter as any bot-dev at detection because he/they actually succeeded at some points of finding an error or a way to see if the user is botting.

The court-order was just to stop the cat-mouse hunt.

----------


## mandunga

"The warden developer has proven his quality with the glider detection. He is smart enough to crush mimic, fjb and all those other crappy tools at anytime he want. The mystery is why he doesn't do it."

I think the reason is that the game as it is now, the robot needs to access the new content at a time razoble.
How long does it take to play a level 1 player to play in the new expansions, content, and without aid or robot? 

wow this game is infinite and that within the mentality of the players is difficult to digest.

----------


## JoeBiden

> And the banwaves? Human-errors are also the faults of WoW-dev's and I actually believe that at some points the Warden-dev was smarter as any bot-dev at detection because he/they actually succeeded at some points of finding an error or a way to see if the user is botting.
> 
> The court-order was just to stop the cat-mouse hunt.



You amy friend are stupid. He didn't find an "Error" f.ex in the may 20 BW, they put detection code WITH THE PATCH not with the warden update. Something hamut and merc never expected they would go that far (To have 9 milion people download glider detection code).. after that banwave they checked every patch down to the last bit.

Yes, there was a banwave 1, 2, 3 times.. but dont forget the 2-3 years of blizzard not beeing able to do shit.

----------


## MasterGold

> You amy friend are stupid. He didn't find an "Error" f.ex in the may 20 BW, they put detection code WITH THE PATCH not with the warden update. Something hamut and merc never expected they would go that far (To have 9 milion people download glider detection code).. after that banwave they checked every patch down to the last bit.
> 
> Yes, there was a banwave 1, 2, 3 times.. but dont forget the 2-3 years of blizzard not beeing able to do shit.


So you say the dev's didn't out-smarted them by doing something different and what they didn't expect? How would you call that? And the 9 million players download the warden('s) so why shouldn't they implant it into the client?

Also, the error was that the anti-warden of merc/hamut/lax didn't work on their new detection code. Why do I call this an error? Because the purpose of staying invisible for warden failed and with that the purpose of the anti-warden failed.

If a program that saves logs fails to save logs then there is an error in the program.

----------


## Flipperfin

Some interesting reads, looks like some people know a lot about warden etc.

I was about to fire up wowmimic, but after reading all this I'm hesitating. Sucks because i really dont want to waste time playing by hand at the moment :P I who thought i had just found myself a really decent bot with good protection >.<

----------


## MasterGold

> Some interesting reads, looks like some people know a lot about warden etc.
> 
> I was about to fire up wowmimic, but after reading all this I'm hesitating. Sucks because i really dont want to waste time playing by hand at the moment :P I who thought i had just found myself a really decent bot with good protection >.<


It's a decent bot, only the protection lacks...

----------


## elsmurfo

How is it with the purchased bot programs? Like glider? Can u still run em without getting banned? Best regards.

----------


## Zanster

I tried to run Zolofighter today, but it said to download the latest version. Went to the download page and its says, "As of 2009-APR-15, ZoloFighter has stopped in response to Blizzard demand. All downloads and offset server are stopped."

Tried to download Glider and it said, "We're temporarily suspending Glider sales and operation effective today. The judge's ruling earlier this week was pretty hard to understand and it initially looked like we could keep selling. But after all the lawyers sat down to pick it apart, it looks like he doesn't want us to sell.

This is something we expected, although we were hoping otherwise. We've put together a small FAQ about what's going on, so check it out before asking about things on the message boards.

This is a temporary stoppage and may be over within a few days or weeks, with any luck."

Anyone know of a bot that IS working? I know Pocket Gnome is still working for MAC, but wanted to find a PC bot.

Any input is appreciated.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I tried to run Zolofighter today, but it said to download the latest version. Went to the download page and its says, "As of 2009-APR-15, ZoloFighter has stopped in response to Blizzard demand. All downloads and offset server are stopped."
> 
> Tried to download Glider and it said, "We're temporarily suspending Glider sales and operation effective today. The judge's ruling earlier this week was pretty hard to understand and it initially looked like we could keep selling. But after all the lawyers sat down to pick it apart, it looks like he doesn't want us to sell.
> 
> This is something we expected, although we were hoping otherwise. We've put together a small FAQ about what's going on, so check it out before asking about things on the message boards.
> 
> This is a temporary stoppage and may be over within a few days or weeks, with any luck."
> 
> Anyone know of a bot that IS working? I know Pocket Gnome is still working for MAC, but wanted to find a PC bot.
> ...


Glider is old news. solofighter is even in Original post of this thread... come on... 
ebot is working

----------


## signalpuppet

> ebot is working


Never heard of ebot before, how good is it compared to glider?

----------


## djCorrupT

Wow, I had to go to zolofighter website to see if it was true, and i did and i died a bit inside. Thx for the fun bots guys and the time spent into helping us with them

----------


## Zanster

ebot.. hmm Ill check it out thanks Kurios

----------


## KuRIoS

> Never heard of ebot before, how good is it compared to glider?


it is new compared to glider

----------


## Flipperfin

Yeah it does look new, but interesting, how is it anti-detection-wise? (If you have any idea..)

----------


## fase

Zolofighter = Game Over

Undergroud version of zolofighter now ?

----------


## maelstromdk

Anyone know what has happended to FJB ? Site is down and I know he was contacted two days ago by Blizz. Did he just take down the site without ANY explanation to the people who bought his product ?

To be blunt. What a ****.

----------


## Syne

FJB Site is online...

----------


## ckzillx

> Glider is old news. solofighter is even in Original post of this thread... come on... 
> ebot is working


:wave:
So I downloaded ebot looks really cool. How the F U C K do i switch the language from french to english? i launched the .exe selected "English" from the drop down menu and it's still in French...AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

----------


## signalpuppet

They know it's a bug cause JuJuBoSc said English is going to be fixed in next release

----------


## moosems

Is it just me or is eBot terrible?

----------


## Sazxo

well yes, french ;p

----------


## ElfLite

how is the demo version of this? Is it like the demo version of zolo?

edit: it's an 8min demo. good enough to test it out.

----------


## SubnoizeX420

Blizzard should just let us bot.. its not really hurting them money wise.

----------


## ElfLite

I think that would make alot of their core members quit from all the work they've done being done by a bot instead.

Off-topic a bit: Does the Glider -> eBot mean that eBot's gonna be able to convert glider profile to ebot waypoints?

----------


## spudstar99

@elflite .. yes this is true.. it converts profiles ...

you can sometimes say ebot is a little bit like zolo and then the other way not .. 

the functions how it work is different .. but also what i hav seen until yet seem not that good like zolo (zolo was "hard" for some to configure but you had the possibilty not so in ebot .. but hey lets look what happen)

sincery spud

----------


## waik

Anyone confirmed that ebot is safe?

----------


## ElfLite

Has anyone been able to convert the profiles though? It seems that it just clicks and does nothing at all (eBot).

----------


## banger

Is eBot the only option for wow botting atm? because I really dont like it lol...

----------


## 12ecruit

Openbot and innerspace? I'm pretty sure these are working.

----------


## Pixion

GnomeTools - BOT Complet pour World of Warcraft.
But only french.

----------


## KuRIoS

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...oof-guide.html new bot is up  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pixion

Here is a video of GnomeTools playing.
Here is the link : h**p://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25pj_qhgpPo

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25pj_qhgpPo[/yt]

----------


## Iksf

XYZ doesnt get you banned it just doesnt work now

----------


## llabteksab73

pirox for me stilll

----------


## Sazxo

So we got Farmer John bot without any form for anti detection. and how the french bots with anti warden ?
We also got the 3.1.1 patch  :Embarrassment:

----------


## beans

None currently but eBot is still new, doubt its being scanned for.

----------


## goider

> I have investigated warden, can confirm farmerjohn wont be detected. but do not use ebcause I may be wrong, zolofighter will be aving a hard time  X Y Z i didnt investigate & wowmimic is safe. foudn nothing in their that looks liek it can affect fjb, and mimic.


how does one "investigate Warden" io was pretty sure no one knew much about it... if you do, why not share what you know with the community at large?

on-topic: thanks for the heads up, even if it's not 100% it's just a subtle reminder to not bot until things are verified with each patch.

----------


## Robske

> how does one "investigate Warden" io was pretty sure no one knew much about it... if you do, why not share what you know with the community at large?
> 
> on-topic: thanks for the heads up, even if it's not 100% it's just a subtle reminder to not bot until things are verified with each patch.


He probably knows nothing of Warden, reread the thread and it will become obvious who does and who doesn't.

Also, why would they (= people with the knowledge) even bother to share their info about Warden? 95% of this community can't even tie their own shoes properly without a guide (supported by pictures and a youtube video ofc) let alone understand the entire Warden concept.

----------


## kynox

> He probably knows nothing of Warden, reread the thread and it will become obvious who does and who doesn't.
> 
> Also, why would they (= people with the knowledge) even bother to share their info about Warden? 95% of this community can't even tie their own shoes properly without a guide (supported by pictures and a youtube video ofc) let alone understand the entire Warden concept.


Hahaha, +rep for the lol.

----------


## Kickrox

ya, not enough info on this.....

----------


## Gct

very kind of you to let us know this  :Big Grin:

----------


## baintzimisce

> He probably knows nothing of Warden, reread the thread and it will become obvious who does and who doesn't.
> 
> Also, why would they (= people with the knowledge) even bother to share their info about Warden? 95% of this community can't even tie their own shoes properly without a guide (supported by pictures and a youtube video ofc) let alone understand the entire Warden concept.


Tell us how you really feel. 
Hate much? or just tired of answering people's questions?

----------


## Hellson

> Warden isn't executed as a DLL, it's a BLL. It doesn't even have a PE Header!


Like ohmygod! i know EH


But i agree, that guy's a d-bag

----------


## Feeble

Nyone got any info on fishing bots will they be affected?

----------


## Robske

> Nyone got any info on fishing bots will they be affected?


Affected by what

----------


## Feeble

> Affected by what


meh dont worry now im using one and its fine so far, I meant the new patch.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kalboon

So, i hate to sound like a total noob iv played wow since launch but iv never looking into any botting programs befor today, my job is getting in the way and im having trouble getting the gold to pay for raid repairs, If i was to use one of the updated bots and i get caught, im assuming it is a perma ban? not just like a 3 day or anything like that?

----------


## ElfLite

> So, i hate to sound like a total noob iv played wow since launch but iv never looking into any botting programs befor today, my job is getting in the way and im having trouble getting the gold to pay for raid repairs, If i was to use one of the updated bots and i get caught, im assuming it is a perma ban? not just like a 3 day or anything like that?


I think it was a 3 day on first offense and perma after. don't quote me on it though.

----------


## Aftiagouras

First time u get caught, u get a 1-3 days ban (depending on the "crime" you commited I guess). After that u risk of a perm. ban...

----------


## Jokke23

No, using 3th party software is permban.

Exploiting economy is 72h ban.

----------


## Jiat

Any evidence uncovered by Support investigations that the account has been involved in the exploitation of World of Warcraft by running software at the same time as World of Warcraft that enables any of the following behavior may result in immediate account closure, whether or not any of the software's features are actually used on, with, or against the World of Warcraft software:

will likely result in perma ban

----------


## Aftiagouras

I only got 2-days ban by using PiroX bg bot...

----------


## rubrt

Okay, read the whole thread but still not sure if mimic is 'safe' to use. Is it?

----------


## arnoldrimmer

Using it since Glider went down, if they detectet it 1 bet they would not have waited 2 Month to Bann my Acc´s

----------


## KuRIoS

> Okay, read the whole thread but still not sure if mimic is 'safe' to use. Is it?


 Noone knows, If you think its safe use, however i wouldnt. That is just my personal opinion tho and going with what i hear.

----------

